# Are you kidding me?



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

A Betta teddy bear tank?!?!?!

http://www.amazon.com/Teddy-Tank-8-...ie=UTF8&qid=1355184563&sr=1-14&keywords=betta

please someone tell me this is a joke!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There have been two threads on these the are no joke.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I must have missed the other threads i only saw the peace lily and clock ones.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

These are worse. The kids throwing, spilling, and killing there toy.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

I just can't believe that this is acceptable. If they were doing something like that for kittens they would be arrested for animal cruelty!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is horrible!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The guy who made it said he studied law and patent to make it. Notice no fish. He came up with the idea while recovering from it was either cancer or surgery. He got Betta Bowls and Teddy Bears and decided to combine them.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

yeah, I did notice that it says something about putting all your treasures in there like bubblegum. but then later in the discription it says it comes with a fish net


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Even if there was nothing in there it is not child safe. What if the glass brakes and hurts the child?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The guy who made it said he studied law and patent to make it. Notice no fish. He came up with the idea while recovering from it was either cancer or surgery. He got Betta Bowls and Teddy Bears and decided to combine them.


I wish he hadn't recovered.


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Owning a fish is not the same as having a toy, it seems as though the guy that made this was thinking that they are the same thing.. the cancer must have gotten into his brain and did some damage


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Disaproving Betta says no to this product. I may not like the producer of this but I am glad he recoverd.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Wall-Mount-Fish-Aquarium-Goldfish/dp/B0033SHT00/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_3

Bad idea written across the "tank" anyone?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rebbeca black has that.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Does she really?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Bettas name is George.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Why. Do people not even see bettas as worthy?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

-_-; Where can I see this?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why. Do people not even see bettas as worthy?


I want to know why too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thses days Amercians are getting dummer and lazier. They go research too much work.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvpbx2LiIu8

^


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah you can see it in the back. It is blue.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Viva said:


> I wish he hadn't recovered.


As terrible as this tank is... That is a really awful thing to say. :/


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> As terrible as this tank is... That is a really awful thing to say. :/


I am sorry, but I have to agree with Gizmo..


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Seriously...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

She said that she wished the person that made the tank hasn't recovered from whatever it was... Basically wishing death on the person. That is just rude and inhuman. You don't wish death on others, no matter what stupid products they make.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am glad he made it and maybe someday he will learn proper care and make a product suited for Bettas.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

To be 100% honest, the only reason this tank bothers me is because the kid is supposed to play with it. If the tank was stationary and just happened to be shaped like a teddy bear I would think it's cute. But since the child is incouraged to play with the teddy tank like it's a toy, it is cruel.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The bowl looks to small and there is no heater.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

@hannah16 start a petition like with the link you gave us!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

fishy314 said:


> @hannah16 start a petition like with the link you gave us!


To stop Petco baby betta sales? I could do that. How many signatures should I ask for?


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The bowl looks to small and there is no heater.


Bowls and tanks rarely come with anything unless you are buying a "Starter kit" of some sort. I'm still saving up money to buy the hood for the 20 gallon tank I got on sale with no accessaries what so ever. :lol: I also don't know the size of the bowl since I don't want to give that site views. So I'm assuming that if the bowl was 1-2 gallons, it would be possible to have a betta in it with a heater and some type of decore purchased separately. 

I'm just saying that a tank can look cute enough to get a little kids attention without being evil. My problem isn't with the teddy tank being a tank inside a teddy bear. My problem is with the teddy tank being a tank inside a teddy bear children are supposed to play with. 

This tank bugs me because it turns living creatures that need to be taken care of just like cats, dogs, bunnies, ect into a play thing. It's bad enough that adults view fish as decore, but now kids are going to view fish as toys.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

its definetely creative but a bad idea if a child is to play with the toy. it does say it contains a 1g bowl which makes it decent in some ways but 1g bowls are still high maintenace. it'd be a fun thing to get only if its not the be threashed around by children. its ok if it just stays in 1 location and is moved only for WC reasons. i still wouldnt buy this for any one given its limited use in controlled situations. 

@ snowy surface: i agree your oppinion that kids are encouraged to play with it and thus think that way as far as fish go. i dont mind the tank much itself, i really do mind the teddy bear part of the "setup."


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pets are play toys but ones you care for and interact with they are also part of the family.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm....that may be true for cats, dogs, gerbils, and other pets that can play in the sense of fetch and with toys. But you can't really play with fish the way you play with cats and dogs. To encourage active play with a fish in children will lead to dead fish, imo. : /


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

just so you guys know you can start a petition that says it's animal cruelty on a website called change.org and after so much people sign it it will be sent to the government or wherever and they will think about it and they have agreed to some petitions heres the link if anyones interested http://www.change.org/en-AU/petitions/american-government-build-a-statue-of-master-chief-spartan-117-on-the-lawn-of-the-white-house


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

SnowySurface said:


> Hmm....that may be true for cats, dogs, gerbils, and other pets that can play in the sense of fetch and with toys. But you can't really play with fish the way you play with cats and dogs. To encourage active play with a fish in children will lead to dead fish, imo. : /


 I disagree they can learn tricks and interact with people.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I disagree they can learn tricks and interact with people.


True. 

I'm not saying you can't play or intereact with a fish at all. I'm saying that something that makes children think they can play with a fish like they play with a dog or cat is bad.

Examples:

Dog: Can bring to the park to play in the snow
Fish: Once brought to the park to "play in the snow", freezes to death

Cat: Can be leashed trained like a dog and taken for walks
Fish: Can not be taken for walks because travel is stressful

I didn't mean to make it sound like you can't do more with a fish than feed it. But it does have "play limits" that other pets don't have.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Betta is more interactive and affectionate than my dog.


----------

